# Willow is being DNA sexed



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

The feather samples are in the post... I posted them yesterday. I am impatient when it comes to know what the sex s/he is LOL. The feathers were suprisingly easy to pluck, just one swift movement and it was out. It was a fair price too at £13. 
It takes 7-12 days for the results to come through, I must admit I'm might be slightly leaning towards a male as well, but not too sure thats why I've DNA'd her.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Your about as patient as I am ......LOL


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah me too... my test kits are in the mail...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You'll know soon enough. I think you may be able to check them online as well. I remember Laura did (since she was so patient..lol)


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i am so excited already!
i can only imagine the excitement now that it is all sent off!
.... knowing for sure is so close!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I would HATEEEE waiting...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Shall we start placing bets, hehe, Willow is a .........


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You must be really excited. I bet a boy  what will I win


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> what will I win


Bragging rights.  "I was right, i was right" :lol: I think Willow's a boy too. At least she has a unisex name, and Willow is well set up for nicknames like Will or Willy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am with you two boy here as well :yes:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm with all of you too...boy. I don't know any girls that can learn jingle bells.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

so...Rosie when do you find out?


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Ooh! how exiting!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> so...Rosie when do you find out?


7-12 days....but thats just an estimate it could be longer....or shorter (which I hope!).


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> 7-12 days....but thats just an estimate it could be longer....or shorter (which I hope!).


How do you find out the results? with mine there were a few options email phone or regular mail, I choose the email.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I chose email and post. (you could chose more than one)


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, knowing what the breeder said about Dooby being a girl and how Willow is singing Jingle Bells........I think boy as well.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think you should keep checking the site or email-however they send it.. They always give you the worst case scenerio timeframe.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm guessing Willow is a boy.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am just saying girl, because I am odd! :blink:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I chose email and post. (you could chose more than one)


Mine came by post as well, first came the email then came the certificate by regular mail 



sophiay said:


> I am just saying girl, because I am odd! :blink:


Yup your odd...LOL (just kidding)  I have never heard of a female singing jingle bells before I would be very surprised if Willow turned out to be a female


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

laurago said:


> I have never heard of a female singing jingle bells before I would be very surprised if Willow turned out to be a female


Me neither, and it would be extra odd, if Willow was a female  P.S even more odd than me! (O.M)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I still say boy  The suspense is killing me


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

What day are the results supposed to come back?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL, the suspense is killing me as well lol.

The feather samples were sent off on tuesday and it takes 7-12 days, but it could be less so I'm checking my email inbox everyday.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I'm checking my email inbox everyday.


I don't blame you, when I was waiting I checked quite a few times a day...lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL!! Hope the results come soon  Keep Us Updated


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Any time now I guess.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

oooh its getting exciting!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

...."patiently" waiting...:blink:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

*drumming fingers*


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

oooh..... tooo excited....
i send my tests away in the morning!...
so i will have 4 results to maddly wait for!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Soo exiting! It can't be long for the results now!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They haven't come yet, I'm getting so impatient though...


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Rosie said:


> They haven't come yet, I'm getting so impatient though...


I would be the same too .


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

-excited- I also say boy! hehe.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> They haven't come yet, I'm getting so impatient though...


Me too  :tiel1:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're taking too long!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I know!! Mum keeps saying, 'Oh, it's probably another scam'. But I highly doubt it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

naaa I doubt it to you should know soon


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope them come soon, everyone is dieing to know what sex willow is :lol:


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

GAHHH!
The suspense is killing me!
If Willow is a boy what will you name him or would you still wanna keep the name Willow??


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I think I'll stick to Willow hehe. I could change it to Will, William, Willy, etc but I'm not overly keen on any of them!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You couldn't possibly change it, it wouldn't feel right  Also you would keep saying Willow


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How long has it been Rosie!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think Willow is a good name  it would be really hard to change it now  Where are the results are they going to be in yet? I say boy


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> How long has it been Rosie!


10 days!! I posted them last Tuesday 2nd class, so they probably got them about Thursday. So it's been 10 days if I counted right. If I don't get them by Tuesday I will be contacting them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think we all pretty much said boy


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

laurago said:


> I think we all pretty much said boy


You never know hehe!  I think I've checked my email's about 15 times today!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

laurago said:


> I think we all pretty much said boy


Except from me :wacko: LOL!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh yeah! Me and Sophia vs everyone else lol.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Oh yeah! Me and Sophia vs everyone else lol.


LOL!! :lol: We would rub there faces init if we were right!! :rofl:


----------

